# Betting Tips (Free and Paid) by ABF



## alexbf (Sep 28, 2019)

Hello all,

In this topic I will post all my picks. No live, only pre-match picks. Will be minimum of 3 picks per week, 12 per month. (Football, Tennis, maybe Handball).

*My stake* will be: 10u (high stake); 7u (medium stake) and 5u (low stake). For me, *1u* is 50 EUR. 

I started this project and history of my picks is here https://bettingfriends.blogabet.com/

*Stats for September:* 14 Picks (10 WIN - 3 LOST and 1 VOID) *+43u*

Good Luck!


----------



## alexbf (Sep 28, 2019)

*Free*

Lecce - AS Roma @ Roma 1.73 Pinnacle 7u

Cheers


----------



## alexbf (Sep 29, 2019)

alexbf said:


> *Free*
> 
> Lecce - AS Roma @ Roma 1.73 Pinnacle 7u
> 
> Cheers



*0-1 WON*


----------



## alexbf (Sep 29, 2019)

The month of *September* is finish for me. 

This month I have next stats:  11W - 3L - 1V *+48u* (+2.400 EUR). As I said, my unit is 50 EUR.  

For subscribe of my picks, also you can contact on my email, this month (October) is last free.

Cheers


----------



## alexbf (Oct 1, 2019)

*FREE*

Real Madrid - Club Brugge @ Real Madrid -1.5 (Asian Handicap) 1.91 Pinnacle 5u

Juventus - Bayer Leverkusen @ Juventus 1.63 Pinnacle 10u

ACS Petrolul 52 Ploiesti - Cs Mioveni @ Petrolul 1.86 Pinnacle 5u

Cheers


----------



## alexbf (Oct 1, 2019)

Lokomotiv Moscow - Atletico Madrid @ Atletico Madrid 1.80 Pinnacle 10u


----------



## alexbf (Oct 1, 2019)

alexbf said:


> *FREE*
> 
> Real Madrid - Club Brugge @ Real Madrid -1.5 (Asian Handicap) 1.91 Pinnacle 5u 2-2 LOST
> 
> ...



*+4.3u*


----------



## alexbf (Oct 2, 2019)

*FREE*

Lille - Chelsea @ Chelsea 1.95 Pinnacle 7u

Liverpool - Red Bull Salzburg @ Liverpool -1.5 AH 1.79 Pinnacle 7u

Cheers


----------



## alexbf (Oct 3, 2019)

*FREE*

Lugano - Dinamo Kiev @ Kiev 1.97 Pinnacle 10u 

Young Boys - Rangers @ Both Teams To Score 1.70 Bet365 7u


----------



## alexbf (Oct 3, 2019)

*FREE*

Reilly Opelka - Yasutaka Uchiyama @ Opelka 1.63 Pinnacle 7u

Ashleigh Barty - Petra Kvitova @ Kvitova 1.97 Pinnacle 10u

Dominic Thiem - Andy Murray @ 2-0 2.28 Pinnacle 10u


----------



## alexbf (Oct 4, 2019)

*FREE*

CS Universitatea Craiova - CSM Politehnica Iasi @ Craiova 1.63 Pinnacle 10u


----------



## alexbf (Oct 4, 2019)

*FREE*

Ramnicu Valcea Women - SG BBM Bietigheim Women (Handball) @ Valcea -1.5 1.78 Bet365 10u


----------



## alexbf (Oct 5, 2019)

*FREE*

Real Madrid - Granada CF @ Real Madrid -1.5 Asian Handicap 1.87 Pinnacle 10u

Brighton and Hove Albion - Tottenham Hotspur @ Away 1.87 Pinnacle 10u


----------

